#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Advanced mechanics of solids by L.S Srinath

## Vaibhav Saxena

Can somebody upload Advanced mechanics of solids by L.S Srinath urgently,............





  Similar Threads: Advanced Mechanics of solids- l S Srinath full book pdf Advanced Mechanics of solid - L.S.Srinath (3E) Mechanics of Solids by R.S. khurmi advanced mechanics of solid by ls srinath advanced mechanics of solids

----------


## ashishumarkar

Thanks for giving us opportunity to search technical books through your websites. 
This is really usefull to engineering students for our upgradation of knowledge

Thanking you

----------

